# FreeBSD Drivers



## romeob15 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Recently I purchased an F5 Networks BIG IP 5050 series Loadbalancer without the software. so I tried installing pfsense on it, but it was not recognizing any of the interfaces but one.
The motherboard in the unit is an American Megatrends AMI Board model: AMI APTIO LBS1-UP1. There seems to be no FreeBSD Drivers that are supported for this platform, can anyone shed some light on this??

please see links:









						F5 BIG-IP 5000s-5050s - 5250v-5200v Hardware Datasheet
					

Datasheet specifications for F5 BIG-IP 5000s Series (5000s – 5050s – 5250v – 5200v). Contact WorldTech IT for discounts, special pricing & a Free Environment Review.




					worldtechit.com
				







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPz98VQOZsM&t=67s_


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2020)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 7, 2020)

Did you manage to install any *BSD on it?


----------



## WorldTech_IT (Feb 9, 2022)

romeob15 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Recently I purchased an F5 Networks BIG IP 5050 series Loadbalancer without the software. so I tried installing pfsense on it, but it was not recognizing any of the interfaces but one.
> The motherboard in the unit is an American Megatrends AMI Board model: AMI APTIO LBS1-UP1. There seems to be no FreeBSD Drivers that are supported for this platform, can anyone shed some light on this??
> ...



Hey romeob15 were you able to resolve your issue? Just FYI the datasheets have changed since 2020 in case anyone else finds this.


----------

